# Turiscampo Rally Lagos Portugal, route from Calais



## Pollie (Jun 27, 2008)

We are travelling to the Turiscampo Rally in Lagos, Portugal in our Autotrail Scout, taking the ferry on March 7th to Calais. Can anyone advise us whether the route google gives us via San Sebastian & Vitoria Gasteiz is okay? Is the mountainous region easily navigable or would weather be a problem at this time of year? It looks like a main road/motorway but people have told us that snow can be a problem. We would appreciate any help, thank you. [/font][/font]


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Hi that is the route we use. We went this time last year and returned a month later with no probs.

Did the same route back in November no probs in that area at all but did encounter snow not far from Salamanca on the way back just before Xmas, it was quite heavy at times but unlike here in the UK there were so many gritters and snow ploughs out...............this was mostly on the motorway not far from Salamanca.

If you intend to use a Tom Tom etc please read my other topic ref the route to Burgos http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-58269-0.html mind you one thing we have said is that we would hate to go now without a sat nav..........but I guess plenty of folk do and manage without it.


----------



## dragabed (May 24, 2008)

*turiscampo rally*

we went down that way november and came back via madrid. madrid saved 100 miles and much better roads but had no probs the other way.


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

*Re: turiscampo rally*



dragabed said:


> we went down that way november and came back via madrid. madrid saved 100 miles and much better roads but had no probs the other way.


Hi if you could give us a rough idea of that route we would be grateful thanks.


----------



## Pollie (Jun 27, 2008)

The route is Poitier, Bordeaux, San Sebastian, Vitoria Gasteiz,Burgos, Valledolid, Salamanca, Caceres, Seville, Loule, it is the mountain by San Sebastian that we are a bit worried about, are they good roads or twisty mountainous roads? as long as the snow, if it is there, is gritted if they are good roads we think it should be okay, but as we have never been to Portugal before we are looking for advice.


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Pollie said:


> The route is Poitier, Bordeaux, San Sebastian, Vitoria Gasteiz,Burgos, Valledolid, Salamanca, Caceres, Seville, Loule, it is the mountain by San Sebastian that we are a bit worried about, are they good roads or twisty mountainous roads? as long as the snow, if it is there, is gritted if they are good roads we think it should be okay, but as we have never been to Portugal before we are looking for advice.


Hi sorry I wasn't asking for your route...........we have personally had no probs with it and believe me if I could I would be on my way tomorrow.


----------



## Pollie (Jun 27, 2008)

Thanks Briarrose and others who responded, I'm very new to this forum thing, not sure if I'm doing it right!


----------



## Pollie (Jun 27, 2008)

Me again, are the roads main, motorway type roads? the problem is we were in the Alps early last year and my husband said he wouldn't like to do that type of road again in winter and friends have said they wouldn't use the route we are planning because of winter weather, they are going straight down France, via Perpignon and along Spanish coast which seems a long way round to us, so we are a bit confused


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Hi yes lots of motorway etc the worst bit ref your question is really only from San Sebastian past Vitorria but once in Burgos no probs, many of the areas that might look like a lot of mountains now have tunnels through so I don't think you have too much to worry about.

After Salamanca we head down the motorway to the Algarve roughly a 5/6 hour drive if my memory serves me correctly.


----------



## Pollie (Jun 27, 2008)

Thank you very much briarose (with one r !) You have been most helpful.


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

No probs..........if you need anymore info just shout out.

Mind you you have reached your 5 free posts so time to pay your tenner :wink: to be honest it is the best tenner I have ever spent.


----------

